# Mit welchen Filter erstelle ich aus Fotos, Pop Art Zeichnungen...



## Talla1977 (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo...

 Ich würde gerne aus einigen meiner Fotos Zeichnungen generieren, habe aber kein blaßen Schimmer wie das funktioniert...

 Es sollte in etwa so aussehen...








 Grüsse


----------



## extracuriosity (10. Februar 2005)

Also in deinem Beispiel ist das Foto mit Pfaden nachgezeichnet worden. Aber vielleicht interessiet dich ja dieser Thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176169.html&highlight=warhol


----------

